# Smoked Cheesy Grits and Shrimp + Grit Cakes for Breakfast (Bachelor Week)



## xray (Nov 13, 2019)

In a continuation of Bachelor Week, a bigger meal I had planned is Shrimp & Grits.  I had a lot of cheesy grits leftover, I ended up frying grit cakes with them for the next day's breakfast.

This a pic heavy post, so less yadda-yadda and more lookin'

*Smoked Cheesy Grits and Shrimp:*

1lb. thawed and peeled shrimp (I just used 12 since it was only me)
4 slices of bacon
4 cloves of garlic, minced
4 green onions plus 1 more for garnish
blackening seasoning
2T Worcestershire Sauce
couple good shakes of hot sauce (I used Crystal)
3T chopped parsley
juice of 1 lemon (I used half)

For the grits:
1c. Quaker Oats regular grits
4c. chicken stock
2c. shredded smoked extra sharp cheddar cheese
1/4c. heavy cream
3T. butter

*Season shrimp with blackening seasoning and set aside:*







*I measured and chopped most of my ingredients ahead of time because this dish comes together rather quickly:*












Bring 4 cups (1qt.) of chicken stock to a boil. Stir in 1 cup of grits. Stir grits briskly and reduce heat and cover. Cook according to package directions and creamy, this took me 25 minutes.

Meanwhile, crisp bacon in a pan. Once bacon is crisp, remove and set aside. and crumble.  Reserve some of the bacon grease for sauteeing the rest of the ingredients. 

Once grits are done, add 2 cups of smoked cheese and 1/4c. of heavy cream, stir well and set aside:






Next, sautee shrimp in reserved bacon grease about 2-3 minutes. Fry shrimp on one side and then flip. After flipping push shrimp off to the side and add your green onions, parsley and garlic. Sautee for 2 minutes and then add the rest of your wet ingredients (1/2 lemon juiced, Worcestershire sauce and hot sauce). Mix everything in the pan together. Sorry no step by step pictures here since I was watching the grits and making this simultaneously. 

Taste before serving. I only used the juice of 1/2 a lemon because more would have been too much. If you think the sauce is too lemony, add butter.

*Here's the finished shrimp with sauce:*






*Spoon grits into a bowl and then top with shrimp and sauce. Top with crumbled bacon and garnish with chopped green onions:




*






Man, these were good. As you could probably tell from previous bachelor week posts, I've eaten like a champ this entire week!! 

Since I had a ton of leftover cheesy grits, I couldn't let them go to waste. So I spread them on a cookie sheet lined with parchment paper and put them into the fridge.






THE NEXT DAY

I decided to make grit cakes with tomato gravy for breakfast. Since I didn't have any bacon or sausage to make a gravy, I got creative and used homemade scrapple ends to use as a base for the tomato gravy.

Tomato Gravy:
Bacon grease or butter (I used scrapple since it's all I had)
1 can of diced tomatoes (I used fire-roasted garlic)
3T chopped onion
1.5 cups of chicken stock (you may not need all the stock, add more of less to achieve your preferred consistency for the gravy)
3T. four
1tsp. black pepper.

*Leftover grits are cut out with a circle cutter and then dredged in flour seasoned with black pepper. Lightly shake off excess and set aside:*






Cooking frozen scrapple ends in butter. Scrapple doesn't render a lot of fat like bacon or sausage would so when the scrapple was finished I added more butter to the pan (about 2T).






After scrapple is finished. Remove, add extra butter and 1/2 of a small diced onion. Cook onion until translucent and golden and then add 3T. flour. Stir quickly until flour is absorbed and then add one can of diced tomatoes, 1tsp. black pepper and 1 cup of chicken stock and cook. Add more stock if necessary to achieve your desired consistency.

*Frying grit cakes and making gravy. Multi-tasking here:*






*Once grit cakes are golden brown remove and place on paper towels to absorb excess oil:*






*Breakfast:*






These fried smoked cheesy grit cakes were awesome! They were nice and crispy on the outside and smooth, creamy and cheesy on the inside. I made the tomato gravy in a cinch because I thought they would turn out dry. Truth is, I didn't even need the tomato gravy for this dish. The grit cakes were outstanding all on their own.

Next time I make this dish, I will make the grits the day before and then fry them the next day and serve with the shrimp and sauce poured over them. Yep, that's what I'm gonna do for when the wife comes back.  This is a rich dish, so I'll make it for a special occasion.

If you made it this far, thanks for looking!

Joe


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 13, 2019)

Your really taking advantage of bachelor week Joe. Those meals are rock'in. I can't wait until the wife leaves me home alone again. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 13, 2019)

Damnit Joe the shrimp and grits looks out of this world good! Looks like a $75 plate at a high end restaurant. Once again you have outdone yourself and I am adding your recipe to my index to try out! 

Don't think my wife would ever leave me at home alone for fear of the grocery bill...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 13, 2019)

Awesome looking meals nice step by step presentation.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 13, 2019)

great looking meals Joe, and your wife is probably worried that your starving to death!!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 13, 2019)

Bachelor week 2019


----------



## Neo (Nov 13, 2019)

Very Nice Joe... I would like some of both please! and thank you!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 13, 2019)

That looks really good! I love shrimp! Thanks for sharing the recipe im gonna have to give this one a try. And that tomato gravy is something ive never made but sure sounds delicious! Nice job on this one!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 13, 2019)

Wow! Just wow! I've gots to get me some of those grits. Thanks for posting. And I will be doing these very soon.


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm not a grits fan, but those shrimp look amazing!


----------



## xray (Nov 13, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Your really taking advantage of bachelor week Joe. Those meals are rock'in. I can't wait until the wife leaves me home alone again.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris! I'm taking full advantage of the week. I got another taco dinner coming up...but I actually need a break from all this cooking (it's more from constantly doing dishes)...so tonight's a pizza.


----------



## xray (Nov 13, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damnit Joe the shrimp and grits looks out of this world good! Looks like a $75 plate at a high end restaurant. Once again you have outdone yourself and I am adding your recipe to my index to try out!
> 
> Don't think my wife would ever leave me at home alone for fear of the grocery bill...



Thank you John, I wouldn't charge you that much, maybe just a 6pack of PBR.

The grocery bill actually wasn't really all that expensive because a lot of the ingredients get used in multiple dishes. I hate buying something and using it once. The shrimp pulled double duty in the shrimp taco thread and these grits. The heavy cream was used in the hassleback potatoes and grits. And the tortillas used for the shrimp tacos are going to another taco dish later this week.

Did you get a chance to see the shrimp taco thread? I think you'll like this one. 
Shrimp Tacos


----------



## xray (Nov 13, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome looking meals nice step by step presentation.
> 
> Warren


Thank you Warren! I appreciate the like



smokerjim said:


> great looking meals Joe, and your wife is probably worried that your starving to death!!


Thanks Jim, quite the opposite. She knows when left alone I cause trouble!



motocrash said:


> Bachelor week 2019



Bachelor Week For the Win!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2019)

Some great looking food. The Tomato Gravy reminds me of Shakshuka. A highly seasoned, North African and Middle Eastern, Tomato Sauce with Eggs poached in the sauce. I always felt it could use something other than Flat Bread as a Starch. Your Grit Cakes would be perfect...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 13, 2019)

It is looking like so far bachelor week has been a big success in the food department!! All looks great, the shrimp made me drool a little lol


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

Neo said:


> Very Nice Joe... I would like some of both please! and thank you!



Thanks Neo! You want to eat the shrimp fresh from the pan. I’ll make you some when you’re in town.


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> That looks really good! I love shrimp! Thanks for sharing the recipe im gonna have to give this one a try. And that tomato gravy is something ive never made but sure sounds delicious! Nice job on this one!



Thanks sowsage, the shrimp came out really good. The bit of lemon really cut through the the heaviness of the dish. 

As for the tomato gravy, It was okay. I just thought I needed something to put over the grit cakes but they were perfectly fine without it. A lot of southerners eat tomato gravy over biscuits...I am not a southerner, hence the use of scrapple lol! I’m sure one or two are turning over in their graves.


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Wow! Just wow! I've gots to get me some of those grits. Thanks for posting. And I will be doing these very soon.



Thank you Steve! I like grits too but just to warn you, these cheesy grits are heavy!! Don’t go swimming after eating them. 

In fact, next time I make this dish, I’m definitely serving the shrimp over the grit cakes. 

Those shrimp were from Maine’s Food when we briefly touched on it in another post. 2lb bag, good size for $11. They got me multiple meals this week and I still have a few in the bag.


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks fowl! Yeah grits aren’t for everyone but I’m glad I like them. I just need a bit of butter and black pepper to eat them. They’re too plain on their own.

How about pasta? The shrimp with the sauce would be good over some angel hair or linguini. That’s another one for me to try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2019)

Holy cow Joe!
Your gonna gain 20 lbs. before the wife gets back.
Cheesy grits & shrimp is one of my all time favorite meals & yours looks delicious!!
Al


----------



## Neo (Nov 14, 2019)

xray said:


> Thanks Neo! You want to eat the shrimp fresh from the pan. I’ll make you some when you’re in town.


Address please...I will be right there!


----------



## Neo (Nov 14, 2019)

xray said:


> Thanks sowsage, the shrimp came out really good. The bit of lemon really cut through the the heaviness of the dish.
> 
> As for the tomato gravy, It was okay. I just thought I needed something to put over the grit cakes but they were perfectly fine without it. A lot of southerners eat tomato gravy over biscuits...I am not a southerner, hence the use of scrapple lol! I’m sure one or two are turning over in their graves.


Xray...Im a Bama Gal and I aint mad at ya. Maybe in the gravies...but not the graves. You did awesome Brother man!


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 14, 2019)

xray said:


> Thanks fowl! Yeah grits aren’t for everyone but I’m glad I like them. I just need a bit of butter and black pepper to eat them. They’re too plain on their own.
> 
> How about pasta? The shrimp with the sauce would be good over some angel hair or linguini. That’s another one for me to try.




I would totally eat it over pasta.


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Holy cow Joe!
> Your gonna gain 20 lbs. before the wife gets back.
> Cheesy grits & shrimp is one of my all time favorite meals & yours looks delicious!!
> Al



Thanks!!! Well, I need to fatten up for the winter Al! We hibernate up here in this weather.  Actually, I haven't really been eating lunches when I make these big meals, so that helps.

I hardly drank on bachelor week too...go figure!?


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Some great looking food. The Tomato Gravy reminds me of Shakshuka. A highly seasoned, North African and Middle Eastern, Tomato Sauce with Eggs poached in the sauce. I always felt it could use something other than Flat Bread as a Starch. Your Grit Cakes would be perfect...JJ



Thanks JJ! I've always wanted to try making Shakshuka. I explained it to my wife and showed her a picture off the internet...she was put off by the eggs in it. I guess I'll have to make it for the next bachelor week, whenever that is.


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> It is looking like so far bachelor week has been a big success in the food department!! All looks great, the shrimp made me drool a little lol



Thanks jcam, been eating like a king so far. Got the birria tacos going now.

Not responsible for any shorted out keyboards.


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

Neo said:


> Address please...I will be right there!





Neo said:


> Xray...Im a Bama Gal and I aint mad at ya. Maybe in the gravies...but not the graves. You did awesome Brother man!



Thanks Bama gal, I'm glad you like it!

As for my address: A cold place in PA lol.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

xray said:


> In a continuation of Bachelor Week, a bigger meal I had planned is Shrimp & Grits.  I had a lot of cheesy grits leftover, I ended up frying grit cakes with them for the next day's breakfast.
> 
> This a pic heavy post, so less yadda-yadda and more lookin'
> 
> ...


We love shrimp & grits, That is a great looking meal!


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> We love shrimp & grits, That is a great looking meal!



Thanks Hawg! I appreciate it.


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2020)

Joe I missed this one seeing it now,makes me wish I had seen it.Chicken stock to cook the grits,why I didn't think of that.I add bullion cube to almost everything. Likes
Richie


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 11, 2020)

Joe that is one fine bunch of food there!! I love the cheese and grits meal and your plated close up with the chives on it is magazine worthy!! You are really upping your game buddy! It honestly is all stellar quality food. The tomato gravy is unique and something I will have to work into a meal.


----------

